# Critique this doe



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

February doeling. We are adding this little doe to our breeding stock (when she's older) for producing show goats for county fair for my girls.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

In that first pic it looks like her back really bows down. I don't know what thats called. Is it the way you're holding her?

She's really cute! She has a smiley face!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is cute!


----------



## kyndal_98 (Feb 9, 2014)

Pros: good spring of rib
Wide chest floor
Thick muscled

Cons: could be more feminine 
Shorter necked
I don't like how her neck ties into her shoulders


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thank you Kyndal. That's what I was looking for.


----------



## kyndal_98 (Feb 9, 2014)

You are welcome! She is a beautiful doe!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Pros:
-Nice body length
-Well muscled
-Good brisket
-I like how her body all blends together...from her shoulder to her rump, nicely tied in
-Good Width

Cons:
-Looks a bit weak in the front legs
-Neck is poorly blended
-Back could be a tad smoother


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks so much! This helps me learn.


----------



## hscottom87 (Mar 21, 2013)

This is her cleaned up and couple weeks on high quality feed.


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

NICE! She cleans up well! Lookin' good.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is nice after clean up.


----------

